# Zad for business visa



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

HELLO everyone. ..

I have travelled germany for 10 days on business visa and then applied again for 55 days business visa. 
This time the visa officer asked for ZAV certificate. I believe this is something to do with work permit.

I have no idea why visa officer asked for zav even when I have applied for business visa and not fo4 work permit.

Please let me know what should I do ?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Can some onr help me out on this matter?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe rather than posting on an Internet forum you should ask the officer what exactly he means and needs.


----------

